# so.. about that front bumper..



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www1.fctv.ne.jp/~hatada/lucino/page_04/page_0401.html


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://lucinors.tripod.co.jp/shoukai.html


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

oh wow...

thats bitching


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://members.tripod.co.jp/lucino1500mm/top.jpg

another good pic


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I soooooo want those abmer corners!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ditch the wing and the slat grille, remove some fender gap, and you have a very nice car.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

why is it again no one sells all amber corners here? do retailers not like to make money or something?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I think ur car looks sweet se7enty7, I am not real keen on that bumper, but that is sweet shit!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

must find bumper must find bumper must find bumper 

I think alot of the retailers are not in tune with what we want there is no ear to the street so to speak. The want for amber corners has to be really abundant before someone will take notice and say hey I think someone might buy this and I could stand to make some money.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll buy up a whole bunch of clear corners and paint them amber and double the price if u guys want :-D


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Neil said:


> *why is it again no one sells all amber corners here? do retailers not like to make money or something? *


*IM WORKING ON IT !  *

it jes really hard to find.



Rama said:


> *must find bumper must find bumper must find bumper
> 
> I think alot of the retailers are not in tune with what we want there is no ear to the street so to speak. The want for amber corners has to be really abundant before someone will take notice and say hey I think someone might buy this and I could stand to make some money. *


im in tune with what u all want.

as i stated before...

*IM WORKING ON IT !  *


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Lui, I could use one of those slat grilles that seth criticized, I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hopefully those amber corners won't cost an arm n leg like the crystal ones but if they have to be imported it seems as though they might.

glad to see that someone hears us Liuspeed


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea too bad hearing and listening are 2 different things


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lip, lip, lip, lip, lip.. i want that fuggin lip!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN I LOVE THAM LUCINOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

i love the bumber i wont one were did you get it


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

what kinda bumper cover and where did it come from. How much?? Please I jes gotta know.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

yea i want that bumper too, where can i get it?


----------

